# Ante up lurkers. Nastiest load of scrap I ever saw...



## skyline27 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll start...

I was given rights to number of big steel bins in a yard. They were full of a mish-mash of dead and dieing electronics and about half full of water. A buddy and me loaded the truck a couple times and brought it back to the workspace. I picked it apart with glee, finding all sorts of strange and beautiful things. Then I started running into colonies of mice. Cases serve as pretty good mouse housing. I took to hurling infected cases off the porch and stomping any survivors on the sidewalk.

All in a day's work!


----------



## Seamus (Oct 24, 2008)

That's why I check out scrap as thurough as posible when I'm on their site. I use a sorting shed away from the house also.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 24, 2008)

I use a Jack Russell for rodent control.


----------



## Seamus (Oct 24, 2008)

My neighbor has mankx(spelling is attrocious) that are great mousers. A master gardener on a local tv station has jack russels also for moles.


----------



## viacin (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't worry about the rats, a nitric bath will clean them too. :wink: lol.


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 24, 2008)

skyline27 said:


> Then I started running into colonies of mice.


Exercise care. Hantavirus is always a threat. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 24, 2008)

When I was in Korea there was stories of some desease from mice that was incurable, nevery really seen anyone get it though.

Jim


----------



## Oz (Oct 25, 2008)

Hantavirus is very real, ask your hard core survivalists. Cooking until all pink is gone from your dinner will kill the virus however. Yes, you read that correctly, we are talking about eating mice and rats.


----------



## butcher (Oct 25, 2008)

I like my meat well done.


----------



## austexdude (Oct 25, 2008)

gustavus said:


> I use a Jack Russell for rodent control.



Be careful, you can give you dog rabies or many other various diseases by letting him catch wild mice.

And...to the original poster

Depending on which part of the country you are in, you might want to wear a mask because in the South USA mouse poop may contain hantavirus and if you catch that you WILL die.

PS...Hantavirus makes you bleed out of your pores


----------



## Chuck_Revised (Oct 26, 2008)

Ooops! I just spent over 100 hours over the last 6 weeks going thru my mother-in-law's house (just sold). Wore a simple mask much of the time, but not always. Time for a major google search for more info!

No, no treasures found, even in the windowless 6x10 back room that hadn't been opened in about 10 years!

Well there was a large Lauglin platter on which the mark indicated it was manufactured between 1890 and 1900. But I don't think it was treasure, just an interesting collectible.

But 100 boxes later, I still have 2 sheds and multiple vehicles to deal with.

Sigh....


----------

